# NEED HELP BAD!



## 12pointer (Sep 27, 2005)

okay i've been trying to figure this out for awhile. im souting out a really good deer hunting spot but i cannot figure out what time of the day the deer are most active in the area. there is a field of apple trees which they're feeding in early morning. after that they're heading over to the porter trail where im set up. once they get on to the porter trail they just cross it. 90% of the tracks go uphill. the wind is always blowing up the hill too. the latest i've been able to stay in there is lunch time and i havent seen a deer yet. do u think that maybe they're going up just before dark looping out and around back down to the field?


----------



## joey (Sep 4, 2005)

i would guess get in early afternoon and stay till dark, or go in one evening and stay till the next morning


----------



## Mike_Ulmr (Sep 7, 2004)

my suggestion to you is to get a trail cam and put it out there. it would save u alot of time on scouting and sitting on an unproductive trail. If you cant afford a trail cam then you would have to sit there all day and wait. sitting at night wouldnt help you out much cause you wouldnt be able to see anything and you could spook them.


----------

